

EQ filter to cancel-out "bee-hive" noise makers in World Cup audio - johnkary
http://www.surfpoeten.de/tube/vuvuzela_filter
Simple yet effective
======
soyelmango
Fantastic "before" and "after" recordings!

Someone needs to make an iPhone app that takes the mic input, runs it through
an equalizer, then feeds it back to some snug headphones. I'd wear that in the
pub while watching a match (and look silly).

------
dazzawazza
Maybe this is something that each individual broadcaster should be doing? If
people really feel that strongly about it why not ask?

------
brk
Sehr gut, danke.

------
getonit
Bb (and harmonics), if there happens to be anyone interested :)

Personally I don't mind it - it's the sound of international football.

